# Phosphat reduzieren



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrrunen mit Eisen 3 Hydroxid Basis im Teich gemacht? Da ich Tiere im Teich habe, die  ich im Winter noch füttern muss, möchte ich vorsorglich po4 abbauen. Die Vegetation baut im Winter bekanntlich nichts  mehr ab.   Willi


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2020)

Salü Willi
Mein Allheilmittel ist Wasserwechsel.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Dez. 2020)

Wie sind denn deine Werte?


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Willi
> Mein Allheilmittel ist Wasserwechsel.
> Liebe Grüsse
> Patrik


Hallo Patrik!
Gerade das wollte ich vermeiden. Weil, ich jede Woche vom Diskus Aquarium Wasserwechsel 1000L in den Teich gebe. Das Aquarium Wasser wird durch aufgehärtetes Osmosewasser ersetzt (500L), dabei entsteht 500L Spülwasser - welches auch in den Teich geht (zusammen 1000L). Das der Teich nicht überläuft, wird aus dem Teich in den Garten gepumpt. Jährlich sind das 52000L - mehr als genug bei einem Teich von 32000L, meine ich.   Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Werte?


Müste ich morgen messen. Es soll ja nur eine Vorsicht Maßnahme sein. Ich weiß, dass es dafür so Beutel gibt, die man in das Wasser hängt - kann doch nicht schaden, oder.


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2020)

Salü Willi
Bin da vielleicht etwas speziell. Setze nicht gerne chemische Produkte im Gartenteich ein, wenn es andere Wege gibt. 
Eine Möglichkeit Giftstoffe rauszufiltern ist Aktivkohle.
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> kann doch nicht schaden, oder.


Dem Händler sicher nicht. 

Warum soll man etwas unternehmen ohne zu wissen wogegen?


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2020)

Mit Aktivkohle kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Gibt nichts ab. Bindet aber diverse Giftstoffe und Medikamente. Kannst im Damenstrumpf an eine durchströmte  Stelle im Teich hängen. Je nach Aktivkohle nach zwei oder vier Wochen entfernen. Da sie sonst die Giftstoffe wieder abgiebt.


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Willi
> Bin da vielleicht etwas speziell. Setze nicht gerne chemische Produkte im Gartenteich ein, wenn es andere Wege gibt.
> Eine Möglichkeit Giftstoffe rauszufiltern ist Aktivkohle.
> Liebe Grüsse
> Patrik


Aktivkohle holt aber mehr aus dem Wasser raus was ich eigentlich nicht wollte - was ist mit Vitaminen u. Spurenelementen u. co. Da bin ich sehr skeptisch. Willi


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi!
Wie hoch ist denn der Phosphat Anteil bei dir? Wenn du noch fütterst und der Filter ist aus mußt du dich nicht wundern.
Ansonsten verstehe ich deine Teich Philosophie nicht ganz.
Für dein Aquarium ist frisch Wasser nicht zu schade , im Gegenteil zum Teich, da verwendest du das brauch Wasser aus deinem Aquarium .
Bei mir fliesen pro Woche 3000 l frisches Wasser  in den Teich .


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Dem Händler sicher nicht.
> 
> Warum soll man etwas unternehmen ohne zu wissen wogegen?


Hab ich doch beschrieben.  Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Dez. 2020)

Du hast nicht gemessen!
Das heißt für mich, du willst etwas bekämpfen was vielleicht garnicht vorhanden ist. Punkt


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Willi!
> Wie hoch ist denn der Phosphat Anteil bei dir? Wenn du noch fütterst und der Filter ist aus mußt du dich nicht wundern.
> Ansonsten verstehe ich deine Teich Philosophie nicht ganz.
> Für dein Aquarium ist frisch Wasser nicht zu schade , im Gegenteil zum Teich, da verwendest du das brauch Wasser aus deinem Aquarium .
> Bei mir fliesen pro Woche 3000 l frisches Wasser  in den Teich .


Dein Frischwasser hat mehr Giftstoffe als mein Aquariumwasser, da bin ich mir ganz sicher, wetten. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gemessen!
> Das heißt für mich, du willst etwas bekämpfen was vielleicht garnicht vorhanden ist. Punkt


Bei Fütterung entsteht immer Ammonium u. Phosphat. Darum meine höfliche Frage.  Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Dez. 2020)

Das beantwortet keineswegs die Frage nach dem Vorhandensein.
Bekämpfen kann man Alles, egal, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.

Gute Nacht, ich spiele lieber noch etwas LS19.


----------



## Turbo (20. Dez. 2020)

Ist mal ein ganz anderer Weg seinen Teich zu betreiben.
Wasser gibt es nur Rohwasser ab Leitung, aufgehärtetes Osmosewasser und Regenwasser.
Also eine Aquarium Umgebung im Freiland mit allen Spurenelementen, CO2 Belüftung und allenfalls Medikamenten aus dem Aquarium.
Wenn du bedenken wegen der Nitrat, Nitrit und Phosphate hast, würde ich den Aquarium Anteil den Winter über reduzieren.
Also alles Rohwasser der Umkehrosmose. Alles Regenwasser und nur noch 10-50% deiner jetzigen Menge Aquariumwasser in den Teich leiten. Oder über die kalte Jahreszeit ganz darauf verzichten. Dein Gefühl leitet dich schon in die richtige Richtung.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Meine Teichwasser Werte. Ich würde sagen, im Winter geht doch. Oder?

PH.                   =   7,6
NO2                 = 0,025 mg   Nitrit
NO3                 = 5        mg   Nitrat
NH4                 =  0,00  mg   Ammonium
PO4                 =  0,25  mg   Ammoniak


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 220888 Meine Teichwasser Werte. Ich würde sagen, im Winter geht doch. Oder?
> 
> PH.                   =   7,6
> NO2                 = 0,025 mg   Nitrit
> ...


Habe was vergessen. Kabonat Härte: 8


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Dez. 2020)

Wenn du etwas vergessen hast, kannst du deine eigenenen Beiträge *'Bearbeiten'*.


----------



## Rhz69 (20. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

Warum steht hinter dem PO4 Wert Ammoniak? Ist schon recht hoch der Wert.
Was meinst du den mit Eisenhydroxid Basis. Viele Eisenpräparate haben einen heftigen pH Effekt. Als fester Absorber reinhängen könnte gehen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Phosphat deinen Tieren schadet, macht eventuell Algen im Frühjahr.

Ich würde nichts machen
Wenn dann dein Leitungswasser auf PO4 testen und wenn OK zum WW nehmen
Wenn du Eisen nimmst, denk dran, dass das FePO4 im Schlamm landet und irgendwann wieder auftauchen kann
Viel Erfolg

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> Warum steht hinter dem PO4 Wert Ammoniak? Ist schon recht hoch der Wert.
> Was meinst du den mit Eisenhydroxid Basis. Viele Eisenpräparate haben einen heftigen pH Effekt. Als fester Absorber reinhängen könnte gehen.
> ...


Hallo Rüdiger!
Endlich mal eine Aussage, die Hand u. Fuß hat. Ammoniak war ein Versehen, soll heißen "Phosphat". Ich bedanke mich für Deine kompetente Aussage. Ich weiß PO4 ist im oberen Grenzbereich aber noch vertretbar.  Willi


----------



## Turbo (20. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine Aussage, die Hand u. Fuß hat.


Danke. Hab dich auch gern.


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Danke. Hab dich auch gern.


Ich auch. 
Willi


----------



## Turbo (20. Dez. 2020)

Immer wieder begegnen mir Leute, bei denen ist jede Sekunde die man ihnen widmet vertane Zeit. Offenbar gehörst du dazu Willi. 
Gut gibt es die Funktion ignorieren im Forum. 
In diesem Sinne. Auf nie mehr etwas lesen von dir.


----------



## troll20 (20. Dez. 2020)

Ey Leute es Weihnachtszeit, also lieb sein.
Ab 27.12 dürft ihr wieder.
Jedoch nur vor der Haustür


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Habe schon ein Säckchen Phosphatredcu in den Filtergraben gehängt. Will hoffen, dass es wirkt.  Willi grüßt


----------

